# Russian Cars are superior to German Cars



## senheiser

much cheaper and better quality


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

I've have a bottle of that Vodka your drinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Pakistanisage

You have got to be joking, Mate.... 

German Cars are in a league of their own.

Go listen to the Sound of a German car door shutting or Engine starting or the sound of its horn.

Now try this with your car. Oh wait, you actually did those three things I just mentioned.

And let me tell you, your car sounded like some cheap Tin Foil stuff.....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Multani

nothing can beat German cars


----------



## TheJewverine

Why have you posted up a video of a beer can with wheels?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Multani

TheJewverine said:


> Why have you posted up a video of a beer can with wheels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahiska



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Dear Leader Can Read Minds - North Korea Brainwashing

Replace North Korea with Russia please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Kompromat

500 said:


>



You deserve a hug for this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BestUsernameEver

500 said:


>



Putin has a great motorcade: different generation S classes, M classes and G classes. 









He even likes to drive by himself:






Too bad he didn't get the memo about Lada's being far superior to Mercedes

Edit: check this out, Russian government cars

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## senheiser

Pakistanisage said:


> German Cars are in a league of their own.


they are in their own league, you pay all your mortgages for 3 years to afford one. Piece of trash cars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

Pictures of Presidential Cortege Model Cars Appear on Internet | Business | The Moscow Times

Last edited 23:15





A scale model of the sedan being designed by Marussia Motors
Photographs of scale models of two luxury cars that Marussia Motors is developing for senior state officials and the mass market under the so-called Cortege project have appeared on the Internet for the first time. 

The project dates to 2012, when President Vladimir Putin ordered government departments to find a domestic alternative to the upscale German car brands, including Mercedes and BMW, in which he and other officials are typically chauffeured around. 

A number of domestic firms have been tasked with designing Putin's new limousine. ZiL, which used to produce luxury cars for Soviet leaders, presented Putin with its vision of a presidential machine in December 2012, but he was reportedly unimpressed with the design. 

The two firms currently collaborating on the project are Marussia, a Russian sports car maker founded in 2007 that owns it own formula 1 team, and the state-run NAMI auto institute. The companies are now working together on a core blueprint, after which they will split and tailor the joint design to suit different audiences, a Marussia spokesman said, Autovesti reported Monday. 

Marussia will develop cars for the general public, while NAMI will produce vehicles for the president's motorcade, the spokesman said. 

The cars will be mass produced starting in 2018, Marussia said.



ZiL Presidential Limo concept car - Photo #7


⌖

*Back in February, we told you that Marussia Motors and Russian website Cardesign were hosting a design contest for a new presidential limo for Vladimir Putin. With more than 100 suggestions submitted, the contest has now come to an end, the vehicle envisioned by Yaroslav Yakovlev and Bernd Weel being declared the winner.*

The new limousine design was created by the two over the course of three weeks, and the end result is quite impressive. The vehicle sports a long hood and an imposing front end with huge Rolls-Royce-inspired fascia. Round the back, the design is more original, with unique taillamps and a center-mounted dual-exhaust system.

No word on whether this ZiL concept will be put into production, but if it gets green-lighted it has a great chance to become the most exquisite presidential limo to roam the streets. Now let's wait and see if it gets Vladimir Putin's approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AUz

Afghanistan's space agency is superior to NASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BestUsernameEver

senheiser said:


> Pictures of Presidential Cortege Model Cars Appear on Internet | Business | The Moscow Times
> 
> Last edited 23:15



Looks like the Bentley State Limousine with the Lancia Thesis' rear lights as front lights and a thinned out rear.

Better looking than the abortion on the CGI pictures, that's for sure.


----------



## senheiser

BestUsernameEver said:


> Looks like the Bentley State Limousine with the Lancia Thesis' rear lights as front lights and a thinned out rear.
> 
> Better looking than the abortion on the CGI pictures, that's for sure.


the car looks better than every faulty western car



TheJewverine said:


> Why have you posted up a video of a beer can with wheels?


where is your israly cars? fact is there are no israely cars because you economy is based on US aid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheJewverine

senheiser said:


> the car looks better than every faulty western car
> 
> 
> where is your israly cars? fact is there are no israely cars because you economy is based on US aid



Where are my "israly" cars? Probably the same place my economy based on US _military _aid is...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

@Bismarck


----------



## senheiser

Meet the Russian Minibus who costs only 27 Thousand Dollars

*GAZ started production of GAZelle-Next minibus - Wroom.ruGAZ started production of GAZelle-Next minibus*





The Gorky Automobile Plant announced the launch of the new GAZelle-Next minibus. It will be really revolutionary for GAZ. Instead of the unibody, the passenger GAZelle-Next got a steel carcass onto which body panels made of zinc-galvanized steel or fiberglass were suspended. Thus they managed to create a roomy cabin (its height is 190 cm) for 18 or 19 passengers.

The minibus is similar to the GAZelle-Next trucks technically. It is equipped with a 2,8-liter Cummins ISF turbodiesel engine (120 hp) and 5-speed manual transmission.

The price for the new minibus will begin from 985 thousand rubles.



seriously for 27 thousand dollar you cant even afford a door from a Mercedes


----------



## scholseys

after few shots of Vodka they all look the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

I prefer Russian cars. Reliable and affordable cars. Very practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

You must be drunk 24/7 to be able to reliably churn out such bs every day


----------



## Mighty Caty

The only way you want to be in a Russian car is when your car hit a German car head on at speed, then you will see that Russian car is superior than German design (Unless Germany can design a car to avoid collision)

That would probably the only time you wish you have been in a Russian car....


----------



## KAL-EL

AUz said:


> Afghanistan's space agency is superior to NASA.


----------



## senheiser

seriously whats up with the racist comments about vodka? You all come all from southern third world countries where some people still life in miserable condition and backwardness.
I can count various aspects from the southern himipshere countries to bash you but its not my cup of tea.

Second trust me guys i life in germany, i am surrounded by german products and i can assure you german products are often times inferior and overrated and much more expensive.


For example i bought once an electric toothbrush which was made in germany, i hesitantly tried to choose a model that was made in germany because i did also believe in the propaganda at that time, it cost me 20€ in an electric store. That thing just broke after a year, then my mum went to a drugstore bought the cheapest what she could find for 10€ and it was an electric tooth breath made in switzerland. That the thing has so much more quality than the cheap german made one, it works just great and still keep working.

Another examples are my two modems which were made in germany as well, these two junk modems occasionally started to turn off without a reason.
But with a new internet contract i got my self a new modem as the two came from the two other contracts before, my new modem made in china, since then my internet works flawless. And the wireless function works much better than that before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

senheiser said:


> i am surrounded by german products and i can assure you german products are often times inferior and overrated and much more expensive.



Hey they may be exporting monkey models to you guys. The only way to compare actual russian military equipment German consumer goods is to go to Russia Germany.


----------



## Skull and Bones

I doubt it seriously, even though I'm a pro Russian. But German cars are unmatched in quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

911 GT3. One of my dream cars


----------



## ptldM3

I have owned many German cars, some are quality others are complete trash. For the most part German cars have good craftsmanships, comfort, styling, and performance.

The problem with many German cars is that they develop problems (most cars do to be fair) but people miss use the word quality when speaking of German cars, yes they are quality but that depends on what kind of quality. Some people would argue that overheating, vanos malfunctions, etc is not quality.

As for Russian cars being better than German, i would say that is not really the case, not to say that there are not good Russian cars being manufactured these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

ptldM3 said:


> I have owned many German cars, some are quality others are complete trash. For the most part German cars have good craftsmanships, comfort, styling, and performance.
> 
> The problem with many German cars is that they develop problems (most cars do to be fair) but people miss use the word quality when speaking of German cars, yes they are quality but that depends on what kind of quality. Some people would argue that overheating, vanos malfunctions, etc is not quality.
> 
> As for Russian cars being better than German, i would say that is not really the case, not to say that there are not good Russian cars being manufactured these days.


The same reason why i only lease German cars. I had a brand new 2002 330i . Was great up to 5 yrs, but had issues after that. Next i leased 335i for three years , returned it after the lease.


----------



## xenon54 out

Lol @senheiser threads, even your username is German but grammatically incorrect, Sennheiser would be correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

Everything german is not automatically good.

Sennheiser is a well know headphone/earphone brand,actually the largest in the world.

Now go and get a sennheiser cx 400 or 890i and compare that to a chinese brand like vsonic vsd1 or gr07 mk2 and see the diff urself.

Many things are over rated the world over,but yeah german cars sell way more than russian ones.
But I haven't driven any of the two to make any valid comparisons.as a man of science until thats done I am unsure.

Can anyone post the specs of russian cars like engine performance,mileage etc to compare with 'ze germans'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mandrom

Russian vehicles are superior to German ones for off road and long term reliability. A Lada Niva and UAZ-469 can go anywhere on earth ,whether antartica ,siberia,west russian swamp lands ,Yakutia swamps and tundra,african deserts and jungles.

These two jeeps are comparable to Toyota landcruiser,pajero and Land rover discovery ,but extremely cheap. Russian trucks but no doubt are superior to German or american trucks,especially kamaz. Lada Niva is also cheaper than Mahindra Scorpio or XUV 500. But the interiors are so so. But if you want extreme off road capability at low cost comparable to pajero or land rover ,then go buy a Lada Niva.

But don't think of them as racing vehicles. German vehicles are good for racing,gizmos and show off. Russian ones are pure off road vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

We can say that the normal development of passenger car industry in Russia began only after the year 2000. So it is still very young. However, I am sure that after 20-30 years Russian cars will be no worse than Japanese or German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bismarck

Kaan said:


> @Bismarck


 Sorry, I don't know where @Jewverines Jew car is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

And I am Albert Einstein


----------



## Bismarck

Beidou2020 said:


> I prefer Russian cars. Reliable and affordable cars. Very practical.



Liar! You prefer Mercedes, BMW or Audi, but never 'Wodcar'.

'Wodcar' is my word creation.©

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheJewverine

OP, you are not qualified to state an opinion on which car you think is better when you yourself admit that your mother is choosing and purchasing a toothbrush for you. 



Bismarck said:


> Sorry, I don't know where @Jewverines Jew car is.


 lolwut?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush




----------



## Bismarck

TheJewverine said:


> OP, you are not qualified to state an opinion on which car you think is better when you yourself admit that your mother is choosing and purchasing a toothbrush for you.
> 
> 
> lolwut?



Ok, the thread calls; Russian cars are superior than Germans. I know very well that is not 1.april joke, because we have the 22. April. Seriously! Do you think Russian build superior cars than Germany?

It is like you questioned. Never heard.


----------



## KingMamba

LOL never seen a Russian car did not know they existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BestUsernameEver

mandrom said:


> Russian vehicles are superior to German ones for off road and long term reliability. A Lada Niva and UAZ-469 can go anywhere on earth ,whether antartica ,siberia,west russian swamp lands ,Yakutia swamps and tundra,african deserts and jungles.



Pretty sure that European vehicles such as Unimogs, Unicats, Pinzgauers, Volvo C303's, Steyr Puch G's, Saurer F006's etc can go anywhere on earth as well.



> Russian trucks but no doubt are superior to German or american trucks,especially kamaz.



Funny that you would mention Kamaz.

- Rally winning Kamaz race trucks have been using German ZF and Sachs components (be they gearboxes, clutches, steering system etc) *at least* since the mid 90s...which is probably why Kamaz wanted to and did create a joint venture with ZF in 2005 or whenever that was.
Interesting read: ZF Friedrichshafen AG

- Kamaz produces Unimogs for the Russian market (ironically enough, Unimogs are quite popular in Russia).

- Kamaz has been using American Cummins engines for over 20 years now.

- "KAMAZ Inc. has been closely cooperating with companies from Western Europe almost since the foundation of the plant. In particular, its partners from Germany are machine-building companies such as Liebherr, Nagel, Mauser, Gildemeister, Hueller-Hille, etc. Within last years Zahnradfabrik, Bosch, Deutz, WABCO, Tissen, STE, RBL and Knorr Bremse also became KAMAZ Inc.’s new industrial partners. For example, the share of KAMAZ trucks equipped with ZF gearboxes will constitute 13% of total output volume in 2005. Trucks of increased payload are now being equipped only with ZF gearboxes. Besides in the current year it is planned to equip not less than 5 000 trucks with fuel equipment of Bosch production."
News. OJSC KAMAZ

etc 

Kamaz utilizes a lot of Western (primarily German) tech, and have done so for decades.

Therefore, using Kamaz as an example to proclaim superiority over German or Western vehicles/vehicle technology = complete and utter idiocy.



TheJewverine said:


> OP, you are not qualified to state an opinion on which car you think is better when you yourself admit that your mother is choosing and purchasing a toothbrush for you.



Ouch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

mandrom said:


> Russian vehicles are superior to German ones for off road and long term reliability. A Lada Niva and UAZ-469 can go anywhere on earth ,whether antartica ,siberia,west russian swamp lands ,Yakutia swamps and tundra,african deserts and jungles.
> 
> These two jeeps are comparable to Toyota landcruiser,pajero and Land rover discovery ,but extremely cheap. Russian trucks but no doubt are superior to German or american trucks,especially kamaz. Lada Niva is also cheaper than Mahindra Scorpio or XUV 500. But the interiors are so so. But if you want extreme off road capability at low cost comparable to pajero or land rover ,then go buy a Lada Niva.
> 
> But don't think of them as racing vehicles. German vehicles are good for racing,gizmos and show off. Russian ones are pure off road vehicles.












^^^^Lada Niva





^^^^Mahindra Scorpio




^^^Mahindra XUV 500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Comrade @senheiser how many bottles of vodka did you consume before opening this thread? Thanks for the laugh tho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senheiser

acetophenol said:


> ^^^^Lada Niva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^Mahindra Scorpio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Mahindra XUV 500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

senheiser said:


>


 You said Lada Niva right? I couldn't find those pics when I googled "Lada Niva". Please give me some links.
I picked this pic of Lada Niva from autocar




Lada Niva Review | Autocar


----------



## senheiser

acetophenol said:


> You said Lada Niva right? I couldn't find those pics when I googled "Lada Niva". Please give me some links.
> I picked this pic of Lada Niva from autocar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lada Niva Review | Autocar


its gaz and sollers


----------



## GDan

I actually rather like the exterior styling of Marussia B2. Its interior leaves has some rather questionable design choices -- the back up camera display is in front of the passenger seat -- and for a car that costs as much as it does, it's somewhat underpowered. That said, I think it shows that Russian engineers and stylists have something to offer. They aren't there yet. Marussia uses still British Cosworth engines, and most of their cars are made in Finland, not Russia. I'll be interested to see if and when they develop their own engine. It certainly worked well for Koenigsegg when he switched from the Ford Modular engine to one of his own design.


----------



## mandrom

BestUsernameEver said:


> Pretty sure that European vehicles such as Unimogs, Unicats, Pinzgauers, Volvo C303's, Steyr Puch G's, Saurer F006's etc can go anywhere on earth as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you would mention Kamaz.
> 
> - Rally winning Kamaz race trucks have been using German ZF and Sachs components (be they gearboxes, clutches, steering system etc) *at least* since the mid 90s...which is probably why Kamaz wanted to and did create a joint venture with ZF in 2005 or whenever that was.
> Interesting read:
> 
> - Kamaz produces Unimogs for the Russian market (ironically enough, Unimogs are quite popular in Russia).
> 
> - Kamaz has been using American Cummins engines for over 20 years now.
> 
> - "KAMAZ Inc. has been closely cooperating with companies from Western Europe almost since the foundation of the plant. In particular, its partners from Germany are machine-building companies such as Liebherr, Nagel, Mauser, Gildemeister, Hueller-Hille, etc. Within last years Zahnradfabrik, Bosch, Deutz, WABCO, Tissen, STE, RBL and Knorr Bremse also became KAMAZ Inc.’s new industrial partners. For example, the share of KAMAZ trucks equipped with ZF gearboxes will constitute 13% of total output volume in 2005. Trucks of increased payload are now being equipped only with ZF gearboxes. Besides in the current year it is planned to equip not less than 5 000 trucks with fuel equipment of Bosch production."
> 
> etc
> 
> Kamaz utilizes a lot of Western (primarily German) tech, and have done so for decades.
> 
> Therefore, using Kamaz as an example to proclaim superiority over German or Western vehicles/vehicle technology = complete and utter idiocy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch...



your entire post is full of contradictions. 

Niva price -something like 10,000 euros +

Compare a unimog price -250,000 euros

compare pinzgauer price -100,000 $+

volvo c303 is out of production ,steyr out of production 

Did you read my post properly ?? If you would realise I am recommending Niva for its excellent offroad performance comparable to land rover,landcruiser,pajero at extremely low price. Which is true.If you want expensive off roader of Russia check Aton impulse,Gaz vodnik or Kombat T-98( military grade luxury vehicle capable of surviving an anti-tank RPG-7,but then the fuel consumption is absolutely ridiculous ) or Vityaz Dt-30 .The price of the vehicles you state is comparable to these ones. 



> Kamaz utilizes a lot of Western (primarily German) tech, and have done so for decades.



a lot ? another contradiction here from your own post.


> For example, the share of KAMAZ trucks equipped with ZF gearboxes will constitute 13% of total output volume in 2005.



13% is a lot .Second a reason why Kamaz adopted cummins.

*KamAZ Chooses Cummins Diesel*

Oct. 01 1993 00:00
KamAZ, Russia's biggest truck manufacturer, has chosen the U. S. engine-maker Cummins Diesel as the partner for a new factory which will make 50, 000 truck engines a year to replace the plant which KamAZ lost in a devastating fire in April. 


Tatyana Kolesnikova, a spokesperson for Cummins in Moscow, said Thursday that the joint venture that will require an investment of about $300 million will start producing the Cummins engines in Russia in 1996. 


The Russian trucking industry was thrown into disarray by a fire that caused about $1 billion in damage to KamAZ's huge truck plant at Naberezhnye Chelny in Tatarstan, 800 kilometers from Moscow. 


With its entire engine and transmission works destroyed, KamAZ was forced to look for a foreign partner both to supply it with engines and invest in reconstructing local production. 

This is from Moscow times.A large part of their component production capability was lost due to the russian mafia wars for controlling factories or sabotage on behalf of western corporates in 1990's like the aluminium wars and the oil field mafia wars in Russia. @vostok 

-----

Second ,if western trucks are so superior to kamaz ,then why Kamaz has been beating western trucks at dakar rally .Seems that kamaz hybrid model is better than pure western solution based model as proven by dakar again and again.



GDan said:


> I actually rather like the exterior styling of Marussia B2. Its interior leaves has some rather questionable design choices -- the back up camera display is in front of the passenger seat -- and for a car that costs as much as it does, it's somewhat underpowered. That said, I think it shows that Russian engineers and stylists have something to offer. They aren't there yet. Marussia uses still British Cosworth engines, and most of their cars are made in Finland, not Russia. I'll be interested to see if and when they develop their own engine. It certainly worked well for Koenigsegg when he switched from the Ford Modular engine to one of his own design.



I think of russian supercars as so so and very overpriced . I would prefer a nissan GT-R or Mitsubhishi Lancer Evo as they have excellent performance supercar at very reasonable price. But then russian off-road vehicles. I must say for the price and performance its world class . Especially Lada Niva and UAZ-469.


----------



## kbd-raaf

Russian cars are superior to German cars.

And the rest of the world collapsed in laughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mandrom

acetophenol said:


> You said Lada Niva right? I couldn't find those pics when I googled "Lada Niva". Please give me some links.
> I picked this pic of Lada Niva from autocar



See a few videos of Lada niva vs bmw x5 or lada niva vs land rover or lada niva vs hummer on off road . For the price and its off road capabilities,lada niva rocks.



kbd-raaf said:


> Russian cars are superior to German cars.
> 
> And the rest of the world collapsed in laughter.



I think in most categories like styling ,gizmos,racing ,looks,interiors etc. German vehicles are top class. But off road , extreme area conditions and pricing not.


----------



## kbd-raaf

mandrom said:


> See a few videos of Lada niva vs bmw x5 or lada niva vs land rover or lada niva vs hummer on off road . For the price and its off road capabilities,lada niva rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I think in most categories like styling ,gizmos,racing ,looks,interiors etc. German vehicles are top class. But off road , extreme area conditions and pricing not.



If the Land Rover in my garage is there because of it's pricing, I'm doing it wrong. And trust me, it kicks *** off road.

I can't believe this is even a object of discussion. The level of cognitive dissonance on this forum is too damn high.


----------



## mandrom

kbd-raaf said:


> If the Land Rover in my garage is there because of it's pricing, I'm doing it wrong. And trust me, it kicks *** off road.
> 
> I can't believe this is even a object of discussion. The level of cognitive dissonance on this forum is too damn high.



Having driven a land cruiser ,niva,Scorpio,discovery land rover and G55 . I will say two vehicles are best off road from my experience: Landcruiser and niva. Personal experience. Take a drive in eastern russia,yakutia ,magadan .My cousin has landcruiser and G55 in Ludhiana.I own a scorpio. Though I had driven a niva and land cruiser in Kamchatka and niva in yakutia. Niva is something. 

Google niva vs land rover king of hills vid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Too much vodka ????



Compare an old UAZ with an old M series jeep .. Ud understand ..


----------



## kbd-raaf

mandrom said:


> Having driven a land cruiser ,niva,Scorpio,discovery land rover and G55 . I will say two vehicles are best off road from my experience: Landcruiser and niva. Personal experience. Take a drive in eastern russia,yakutia ,magadan .My cousin has landcruiser and G55 in Ludhiana.I own a scorpio. Though I had driven a niva and land cruiser in Kamchatka and niva in yakutia. Niva is something.
> 
> Google niva vs land rover king of hills vid.



My mate has a landcruiser. It's very good, but the Discovery is certainly right there alongside.


----------



## Indischer

Thanks, but I'd rather have one of those 'inferior' German cars any day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Caty

All I can say is, the only time I wish I am in a Russian Car is when I have to hit a brickwall with full speed.

Being in a German car, I will probably died.

But being in a Russia car, those thing build like a tank and even volvo would not provide such a security against a brick wall.


----------



## he-man

Mighty Caty said:


> All I can say is, the only time I wish I am in a Russian Car is when I have to hit a brickwall with full speed.
> 
> Being in a German car, I will probably died.
> 
> But being in a Russia car, those thing build like a tank and even volvo would not provide such a security against a brick wall.



Ur name is funny just like mine:p


----------



## rmi5

Skull and Bones said:


> I doubt it seriously, even though I'm a pro Russian. But German cars are unmatched in quality.


Japanese cars have a superb quality as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

senheiser said:


> the car looks better than every faulty western car



Looks like a car worthy a pimp.


----------



## Skull and Bones

rmi5 said:


> Japanese cars have a superb quality as well.



I'm an all time Jaguar fan. Thinking about buying an used XF if i get good PhD funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm an all time Jaguar fan. Thinking about buying an used XF if i get good PhD funding.



wow, Jaguar is an expensive car for a PhD student.


----------



## Edison Chen

Russia made cars?



Skull and Bones said:


> I'm an all time Jaguar fan. Thinking about buying an used XF if i get good PhD funding.



Why not XJ?


----------



## atlssa

500 said:


>


plain and simple!!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

Edison Chen said:


> Why not XJ?



Fund me extra interest free $20K 



rmi5 said:


> wow, Jaguar is an expensive car for a PhD student.



Ya, i'm going to save for 1-1.5 years, and get some money from home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

lol this thread is funny/silly. Even my country's car despite being world class still lacks a little behind German cars. So who is comparing Russian car with German cars?loool They are in totally different leagues. As a consolation, Russia got oil, gas, land and some decent weapons though.


----------



## MarkusS

is this topic meant as comedy? I wasn't even aware that russia has own car brands lol.


----------



## TheJewverine

mandrom said:


> Russian vehicles are superior to German ones for off road and long term reliability. A Lada Niva and UAZ-469 can go anywhere on earth ,whether antartica ,siberia,west russian swamp lands ,Yakutia swamps and tundra,african deserts and jungles.
> 
> These two jeeps are comparable to Toyota landcruiser,pajero and Land rover discovery ,but extremely cheap. Russian trucks but no doubt are superior to German or american trucks,especially kamaz. Lada Niva is also cheaper than Mahindra Scorpio or XUV 500. But the interiors are so so. But if you want extreme off road capability at low cost comparable to pajero or land rover ,then go buy a Lada Niva.
> 
> But don't think of them as racing vehicles. German vehicles are good for racing,gizmos and show off. Russian ones are pure off road vehicles.



Yeah, I'm sure the OP's glorified beer keg is going to beat this off road:


----------



## KAL-EL

rmi5 said:


> Japanese cars have a superb quality as well.



I <3 my Nissan Altima. It has treated me very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Mighty Caty said:


> All I can say is, the only time I wish I am in a Russian Car is when I have to hit a brickwall with full speed.
> 
> Being in a German car, I will probably died.
> 
> But being in a Russia car, those thing build like a tank and even volvo would not provide such a security against a brick wall.


You're so mistaken. German cars are probably the best when it comes to safety engineering as well. The crumple zones in front and the engine need to absorb most of the impact shock and energy on collision, which German cars are engineered to do. Merely looking solid has no bearing on a car's impact safety. 

The *Indian HM Ambassador* looks mighty reassuring, but it has one of the worst safety features and records, as it's sturdy engine ends up transferring all the impact shock to the passenger cabin as the crumple zones are poorly engineered (cannot provide proof here as this was told at a Safety Seminar which I had attended once).


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> I <3 my Nissan Altima. It has treated me very well



Yup, Altima is a really good and also reliable car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

2015

on April 21, 2014 

Yandex.Translate
Photo: carobka.ru, worldcarfuns.com, drawings: Konstantin Vasiliev
Tags: GSR 2014/7, the Russian automotive industry, plans, renderings, Bo Andersson

Make and model: AVTOVAZ, Lada Vesta
*On the approach: "Vesta" with fields*



Specify the level of sympathy for Lada Vesta (*100%*)




*At first, this car featured called Lada B. a Little later he appeared traditional index - VAZ-2180 or Lada 2180. Then it was positioned as the successor of "priors". Just recently it was announced the official name of the new model VAZ - Lada Vesta.*




With the arrival on a post of General Director of AVTOVAZ Swede Bo Andersson program of enterprise development for the period till 2020 again they had to reconsider. Changes affected mainly the model range of the brand Lada. The main stages clearly demonstrated in the table. It makes sense to pay attention to the last of the presents in her car. Fate full sedan-class Golf under the brand Lada literally hanging in the balance - gazovskaya Varyag intended to reduce costs to sekvestirovatj the program on this model. But seeing the finished layout novelties in the Greek hall, changed his mind - the car he liked.







However, the conversation about this car is a separate topic. Now we are talking about the object, located on the sixth top positions in the same table. This is Lada Vesta. Somehow in conversation with "uncle" Boo one of my colleagues said, "Well, when did the production of the Volga car will look like in order for her not to be ashamed?" Scandinavian typical of the northerners tranquility answered with a question: "have you seen the "West" live?" "Where?" "wondered the same colleague. "Believe me, the car you like," assured Andersson.









Have you seen "Lada West" live? Believe me, this car you will enjoy!


As we know, the design of modern "Lad" is engaged Briton Steve Mattin, gained fame in the field of a stylist in the German Daimler and Swedish Volvo. Mattin without a long drive took over and in the autumn of 2012 demonstrated their vision of the future of VAZ models. Concept called XRAY was received with enthusiasm, and some time later it was decided to implement its ideas in future models of the domestic brand. The first of a new style should be Vesta. If we refer to here the table, we can see that the wait for the serial car, you closer to the next autumn (original voiced 2016). But we cannot exclude that this August we will be able to contemplate pre-instance "Vesta" in the frames of the Moscow Autosalon.







What is a new model? In # 20 of last year, we tried to understand its positioning. Exact answer, for natural reasons, we were unable to get one, but what were the results. In any case, it is clear that the length of the car will be approximately 4.5 m (plus or minus 20 cm). The width and height will match similar in size car. It should be noted that the design of new products is a classic (not from the point of view of the drive " here he is expected FWD). That is the beauty is not biased, as is customary in the modern classmates, forward, and is more familiar to previous generations appearance. This is not a fault. Rather the opposite. For example, when creating the seventh Golf designers consciously sought to shift the add-back, which is a sign of some sort of "premium". Here is more a matter of the problem of increase of space on the second row of seats (when linking "cab-forward" to make it easier). In the VW Golf VII've managed to solve it. Did the "West" - a question, answer to which we receive in the near future.

*Platform of Lada B underlying "Vesta", is almost entirely domestic development*
Platform of Lada B is almost entirely domestic development. It is there and is based new AVTOVAZ model. The platform incorporates the experience of several developments. Here and today Priora, and having died in Bose "project", and elements of the Franco-Japanese B0 (Logan, Almera, Largus).


In last year's publication as a potential power unit was mentioned 1.8-liter motor, developed as part of the same "project". Now it is difficult to say how realistic is its appearance. Based on current trends to reduce fuel consumption and improvement of ecological compatibility more likely in the range of supercharged unit. And, according to some information, the development of cooperation with the firm Ricardo do VAZ motor mechanics. 1.4-liter engine will give out to the surface 150 HP of power and 240 Nm of torque.





Supercharged power unit of the 1.4 litre is developed jointly with the firm Ricardo. Initially, he gave power 163 PS But later, with the purpose to meet the tax framework, it has limited the level of 149.5 PS


But atmosfernyi still unlikely to sink into Oblivion. And it cannot be excluded that the current family "program grant Kalinovsky engines will be added 1.6-liter 16-valve unit with capacity of 117 PS from Renault Fluence.


Manual gearbox will also modern, with cable-drive the change-over mechanism. But hydro-mechanical machines Jatco set to "Grant" and "Kalina", will be replaced by "robot", developed right now in conjunction with the company ZF. However, unlike advanced Volkswagen's DSG it will be only one clutch. And disadvantages of such structures is well known for Opel "SITRONICS" and Saratovskiy "sensorium". However, if you look, even to such a unit can be proud of. This is, in fact, the first domestic automobile "machine"...




*Whence legs grow...*
Demonstrated at the end of August, 2012 in the Moscow motor show kontseptkar XRAY (translated as "x-rays") has set the foundations for future stylistics all VAZ models. At least for the next five years. And we are talking not only about the elements of the exterior of the car, but also about their interiors. Of course, they are unlikely to completely replicate the beauty of the concept, but some elements of its design will certainly keep. In particular, surely form the steering wheel will find the embodiment in the serial car, and we cannot exclude that the Central console will be truncated.






*Zeroing*
The first attempt to discern the look of the new AVTOVAZ model, we took last fall. By that time there was no spy photos living prototypes - only the skeletons of a body shot in the dark workshops on a mobile phone. Therefore, the proportions of the body had to be determined by eye. And as the source text, we chose pictures of car Fiat Viaggio. How close this image to render, made by real picture, judge for yourself.




*Verdict*
*

Victor Fomin,* chief editor:


- Last time I complained that would be good for the Russian auto industry to catch up in terms of design. Well, not only the eye pleased, but not ashamed of the Motherland was. And here unbiased Sweden Andersson says that the new AVTOVAZ model came to his taste. He is sure that he and others like it. What we got after processing spyware picture with photoshop, echoed this is a very very nice car! Incidentally, foreigners, seeing the car in camouflage on spyware sites (and not opoznal that it Lada), the forums were expressed in an exclusively positive tone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

LOL.. Delusional.


----------



## Tshering22

Russia may have a strong aerospace base but automobile industry is somewhere they really need to catch up. Looking at the pictures, it does seem that they are trying and may come up in a decade. But German vehicles currently are the finest in the market. 

That is something everyone agrees. They are expensive yes, but worth every single penny one pays. 

Perhaps a decade down the line we may see Russian cars competing at international level which is certainly possible if attention is given to it. 

Even we here in India make decent cars. Though we make cars fitting the middle, lower middle and upper middle class market, we could never claim superiority over German machinery. It is something they have earned through sheer hardwork.


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


> I <3 my Nissan Altima. It has treated me very well


Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution


----------



## KAL-EL

xenon54 said:


> Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution




Your car? Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

bmw 525i my car and i love it.girls love it too.


----------



## rcrmj

yet, Russian roads are fully packed with German cars````well, at the end of day, russia $ucks at civilian industry



ali_raza said:


> bmw 525i my car and i love it.girls love it too.


how much it costs in your country?


----------



## ali_raza

rcrmj said:


> yet, Russian roads are fully packed with German cars````well, at the end of day, russia $ucks at civilian industry
> 
> 
> how much it costs in your country?


i bought it used for 10000$

model 2008


----------



## rcrmj

ali_raza said:


> i bought it used for 10000$
> 
> model 2008


````what a barging! at least triple for a used 525i here, and $85,000 + for a brand new one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


> Your car? Nice


Not yet but one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution



Mate, even our taste of cars are similar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, even our taste of cars are similar....


Its a powerfull, comfortable and sexy looking piece of Japanese engineering, what more do you need?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senheiser

rcrmj said:


> yet, Russian roads are fully packed with German cars````well, at the end of day, russia $ucks at civilian industry
> 
> 
> how much it costs in your country?


Automotive industry in Russia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## khanboy007

simple is best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

rcrmj said:


> ````what a barging! at least triple for a used 525i here, and $85,000 + for a brand new one


yea dude.i bought from a friend.since then i dated dosens of chicks in this car


----------



## mandrom

TheJewverine said:


> Yeah, I'm sure the OP's glorified beer keg is going to beat this off road:



this vehicle is a mod of G55 and a 6x6 for more stability. obviously much more expensive than niva again .



xenon54 said:


> Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution



^^^ this my friend is the best value for money supercar .



khanboy007 said:


> simple is best



An G63 AMG costs 3 crore Rs in india and more than 350,000 $.



rcrmj said:


> yet, Russian roads are fully packed with German cars````well, at the end of day, russia $ucks at civilian industry
> 
> 
> how much it costs in your country?



Actually Lada is biggest selling brand in Russia.Not every russian can buy german car very expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Iranian cars in russia 
we do some exports there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

russian geep Tigr Ohotnik (Tiger Hunter) based on military Tiger-M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

I think that people are missing the main point of this article..

It demonstrate that Russia has alternatives to Western goods and can quickly replace any sanctions on imports of Western goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

senheiser said:


> Pictures of Presidential Cortege Model Cars Appear on Internet | Business | The Moscow Times
> 
> Last edited 23:15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scale model of the sedan being designed by Marussia Motors
> Photographs of scale models of two luxury cars that Marussia Motors is developing for senior state officials and the mass market under the so-called Cortege project have appeared on the Internet for the first time.
> 
> The project dates to 2012, when President Vladimir Putin ordered government departments to find a domestic alternative to the upscale German car brands, including Mercedes and BMW, in which he and other officials are typically chauffeured around.
> 
> A number of domestic firms have been tasked with designing Putin's new limousine. ZiL, which used to produce luxury cars for Soviet leaders, presented Putin with its vision of a presidential machine in December 2012, but he was reportedly unimpressed with the design.
> 
> The two firms currently collaborating on the project are Marussia, a Russian sports car maker founded in 2007 that owns it own formula 1 team, and the state-run NAMI auto institute. The companies are now working together on a core blueprint, after which they will split and tailor the joint design to suit different audiences, a Marussia spokesman said, Autovesti reported Monday.
> 
> Marussia will develop cars for the general public, while NAMI will produce vehicles for the president's motorcade, the spokesman said.
> 
> The cars will be mass produced starting in 2018, Marussia said.
> 
> 
> 
> ZiL Presidential Limo concept car - Photo #7
> 
> 
> ⌖
> 
> *Back in February, we told you that Marussia Motors and Russian website Cardesign were hosting a design contest for a new presidential limo for Vladimir Putin. With more than 100 suggestions submitted, the contest has now come to an end, the vehicle envisioned by Yaroslav Yakovlev and Bernd Weel being declared the winner.*
> 
> The new limousine design was created by the two over the course of three weeks, and the end result is quite impressive. The vehicle sports a long hood and an imposing front end with huge Rolls-Royce-inspired fascia. Round the back, the design is more original, with unique taillamps and a center-mounted dual-exhaust system.
> 
> No word on whether this ZiL concept will be put into production, but if it gets green-lighted it has a great chance to become the most exquisite presidential limo to roam the streets. Now let's wait and see if it gets Vladimir Putin's approval.


My computer can generate better cars



UKBengali said:


> I think that people are missing the main point of this article..
> 
> It demonstrate that Russia has alternatives to Western goods and can quickly replace any sanctions on imports of Western goods.



sanctions are not for imports of consumer goods, I think Iran can buy all the American cars it wants no one will stop it.


----------



## senheiser

xyxmt said:


> My computer can generate better cars


no you cant, youre just boasting on the internet. Also what do canada and pakistan produce for neet cars? nothing 



> sanctions are not for imports of consumer goods, I think Iran can buy all the American cars it wants no one will stop it.


the russian state can embargo any trade it wants especially vehicle that drive on the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KK Khan

vostok said:


> russian geep Tigr Ohotnik (Tiger Hunter) based on military Tiger-M
> Like to have one armored Tigr SUV can you help?


----------



## Desert Fox

senheiser said:


> they are in their own league, you pay all your mortgages for 3 years to afford one. Piece of trash cars


Though, i agree that they are really expensive and the average citizen of any nation cannot afford to buy one however you can't deny that German cars are of a very high quality standard, in fact the best cars in my opinion.

But again, the average person can't afford a high end German car, so yes a cheap and more affordable option like a Russian car would make due, and that necessarily doesn't mean that a Russian car is crappy just because its affordable.


----------



## KK Khan

Can you help in this regard I have permittion from my goverments. Looking for tigr armored .


----------



## DrawingDead

Desert Fox said:


> Though, i agree that they are really expensive and the average citizen of any nation cannot afford to buy one however you can't deny that German cars are of a very high quality standard, in fact the best cars in my opinion.
> 
> But again, the average person can't afford a high end German car, so yes a cheap and more affordable option like a Russian car would make due, and that necessarily doesn't mean that a Russian car is crappy just because its affordable.



Volkswagen? That's not a expensive car. Plus you have the entire line of Japanese, American, South Korean, Italian (fiat), French lines, if you're in the market for an inexpensive car. Why would you even consider a Russian car?


----------



## Desert Fox

DrawingDead said:


> Volkswagen? That's not a expensive car. Plus you have the entire line of Japanese, American, South Korean, Italian (fiat), French lines, if you're in the market for an inexpensive car. *Why would you even consider a Russian car?*


Perhaps a patriotic Russian in Russia would.


----------



## DrawingDead

Desert Fox said:


> Perhaps a patriotic Russian in Russia would.



No, he salutes the Russian flag and hops into his Merc and drives off into the sunset.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Call me cheap, but I think that Toyota's are the best.

My dad once had a Lada though. Very reliable engine, but very uncomfortable.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Does Lada make any passenger cars above the compact size?

Marussia seems to be dead Marussia Motors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marbella

i've never seen a lada in my life. i've seen 2 mclaren f1 though.


----------



## senheiser

Loki said:


> Call me cheap, but I think that Toyota's are the best.
> 
> My dad once had a Lada though. Very reliable engine, but very uncomfortable.


----------



## The Sandman

pfff yeah right


----------



## senheiser

DesertFox97 said:


> pfff yeah right









Hamartia Antidote said:


> Does Lada make any passenger cars above the compact size?
> 
> Marussia seems to be dead Marussia Motors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Sandman

senheiser said:


>


what are you trying to say?


----------



## senheiser




----------



## RescueRanger

I use to own a Lada Niva, one of the best cars I have ever driven.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

senheiser said:


>



subcompact?






hmmm!!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Sandero


----------



## senheiser

RescueRanger said:


> I use to own a Lada Niva, one of the best cars I have ever driven.


good i think Lada will be great again



Hamartia Antidote said:


> subcompact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm!!!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Sandero


ohh look a car looking similar god forbid












1 minute google search



Hamartia Antidote said:


> subcompact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm!!!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dacia_Sandero


he chose the lada one


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

senheiser said:


> good i think Lada will be great again
> 
> 
> ohh look a car looking similar god forbid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 minute google search
> 
> 
> he chose the lada one



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lada_XRAY
"The car was created on the basis of the Dacia Sandero hatchback produced by the Renault–Nissan Alliance, which has control over AvtoVAZ, but features an original design, engines, gearboxes and various options, unavailable for the Sandero in the Russian market."

That's why i posted a picture of the XRay next to the Sandero. The XRay is a smaller remodeled Sandero...and the Sandero is a subcompact.





You need to build something bigger.


----------

